# My weight training Jorunal



## Vince2005 (Oct 30, 2004)

Today I worked out at school since I have weight training class Tuesday,Wendsday,Friday.I becned barbell,flat benched wish dumbbells,did lat pull,shoulder shrugs,did preacher curls my favorite,tricep extensions,and squats.I should have lifted harder.


----------



## Vince2005 (Oct 30, 2004)

This weekend and monday are my resting days.I might go ride my bike today.


----------



## Vince2005 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't do anything today.I was gonna upload pics but they were too big.When I have the time I will.


----------



## Vince2005 (Nov 1, 2004)

Today I didn't workout because I don't have weight training.There is no school tomorrow so I won't get to lift.


----------



## Vince2005 (Nov 3, 2004)

Today I lifted hard I gotta work more on my triceps.My arms are starting to get more cut.I benched,incilne press BB,squats,lats pulls,triceps extensions,and preacher curls.I went all out and got a good workout.


----------



## Vince2005 (Nov 6, 2004)

Well I didn't workout on friday and I can't today because I partyed too hard last night.


----------



## Vince2005 (Nov 12, 2004)

Today is the first day I wokedout since last week Tuesday.I did a lotta preacher curls I found out they are very effective if you pause halfway and hold it for 5 seconds and then do the rep.


----------



## Vince2005 (Nov 13, 2004)

I have never mentioned the weight I usally workout with light is 10 reps heavy is 5 reps  I usally light bench 100 and heavy bench 125,lat pull 75 light and heavy haven't tried,flat bench light 40 dumbbells heavy 60 dumbbells,isloated bicep curls light 30 heavy 35,preacher curls I usally go with 55  max is around 70,shoulder srugs light 60 heavy haven't tried,for my abs I usally do that thing where you rase your legs in the air while someone pushes them down I have them push my legs down very hard squats I relly don't like but max is 250 1 rep I usally go with a light weight like 170 because I gotta work on my form and I think thats about it.I try to increase the weight each week by 5 puonds I switch between heavy and light with muscle being workedout and day it is I workout Tuesday,Wedensday,and Friday.


----------



## Vince2005 (Nov 16, 2004)

Well today I workedout and I wasn't feeling tired for the first time like I usally do.I benched 135 3 reps with help on the last 2 reps lat pulled 80 10 reps preacher curled 70 till failure which is 4 reps because my left arm get stuck while my right arm can do like 3 more reps then 60 10 reps then 50 10.Squated 185 10 reps I tried 205 but I had pain in my left shoulder so I couldn't do 1 rep thats why I don't like squats.I did tricep extensions 60 10 reps.I did dips around 10.Incline press 45 8 reps.I forgot to mension I do atleast 3 sets of every thing.


----------



## Vince2005 (Nov 17, 2004)

I lifted a little today I used this bar where you hold it straigh up and you curl it.I did 5 reps of 50.I am not sure what it's called it suppose to workout your forearm more.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey Vince,

You got any goals in mind ?  How old are you ? Good luck


----------



## Vince2005 (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm 17 and my goals are in my sig.


----------



## Vince2005 (Nov 19, 2004)

Was feeling sick this moring so I wasn't gonna lift but I did.I benched my best today I benched 105 10 reps.I squated 225 which was light 3 reps suppose to be heavy.Lats pulls light 90 10 reps preacher curl 10 about 30 reps.I then benched again 65 close grip 20 reps one set.I then did isolated bicep curls with a 35 dumbell 5 reps.I just did 15 dips and then 5.I also did some pull up palms facing away from body.


----------



## Vince2005 (Nov 21, 2004)

I have never mentioned my diet.I eat anything any time and I don't gain weight. I have a high metabolism.I made a mistake on the preacher curls I did yesterday I did 20 pounds not 10.


----------



## Vince2005 (Nov 30, 2004)

Well I finally lifted after going without lifting for 4 days.I got stronger from doing dips.I just gotta work on my weaker mucles.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Nov 30, 2004)

how tall are you?  being 17 y/o and 114 lbs w/ 11% bf....


----------



## Vince2005 (Dec 1, 2004)

I am around 5'6


----------



## Vince2005 (Dec 3, 2004)

Well today I squated 275 the most I ever squated.I tried to squat 295 but I coundn't and went down with the weight my spoters did do anything which pissed me because you can get seriously injured they thne tried to put the weght back on the rack and couldn't lift it.I benched 115 10 reps.I preacher cured 70 10 reps.And Thats all I did.


----------



## Vince2005 (Dec 6, 2004)

I haven't lifted since friday and I might lift tommrow.


----------



## Vince2005 (Dec 8, 2004)

Lifted today benced 145 2 reps 3 sets incline bench 40 dumbells 10 reps 3 sets squated 185 10 reps 3 sets lat pulled 90 10 reps 2 sets preacher curled 70 10 reps then used thiss other type or barbell that woks on your for arm did 20 reps 2 sets did tricep extension 50 about 10 reps3 sets then with 80 5 reps then did another 2 sets of 50 around 10 each then did dips 6 times ad tahts all.


----------



## Vince2005 (Dec 10, 2004)

I weighed myself today and foundout I gained 9  pounds and it's all muscle   Last time I weighed myself was 4 months ago I weighed 114 pounds.Next week we have our max bench and squat I hope to squat 280 I hope to bench 160 I think I can I just need a lot of rest.Today  I couldn't lift well because my arms were still sore and tried from my last workout.


----------



## Vince2005 (Dec 13, 2004)

Tommrow  I max out I wanna bench 165 and squat 285.I'll findout tommrow.I just hope autoclass isn't gonna tire me out so I can't lift.


----------



## Vince2005 (Dec 14, 2004)

I maxedout at 150 pounds.I think I could have done 155 if I did't hold the bar in the air for a long time.I started my first at 145 but I thought that whould be heavy but it wasn't so the I increased by 5 pounds on every time ad I maxedout at 150.I think I made a good progress because four months ago I could only bencnh 115 max.I didn't squat today we maxout next class which is thursday.


----------



## Vince2005 (Dec 14, 2004)

I gonna try and change my diet to get relly cut like Bruce Lee.


----------



## Vince2005 (Dec 14, 2004)

I did pushups 5 sets of 25 with one minute of rest in between the last two sets were hard I also did weighted situps with a 15 pound dumbell.I then did 50 wide pushups.


----------



## Vince2005 (Dec 16, 2004)

I maxedout in sqauting today I squated 295 pounds I tried 305 but they said I didn't go low enough so I just stoped at 295 since my back was sore.


----------



## Vince2005 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wentout and ate 3 jumbo jacks plain and a small curly fries I also had a small soda.For dinner I had around two cups of rice with Kalua pig.I did pushups 5 sets of 25 pushups with one minute in between then I did 60 wide pushups.


----------



## Vince2005 (Dec 22, 2004)

I haven't workedout since lastweek thursday.I wonder how much strength I am gonna lose.I been tired and I need motivatation to lift.


----------



## Vince2005 (Dec 26, 2004)

Today I finally workedout.I did shoulder shrugs 55 pound dumbbells 3 sets of 15 reps then I did concentration curls 45 pound dumbbell 3 reps I wanated to maxout I also did 50 pushups I got disracted because  my dad kept on teasing me he way bigger than me so he so he says I am lifting nothing and that gotta eat right.Oneday I compared my arm to his and his wrist is the size of my arm relaxed.I told him in 3 years I probly be around his size.I hope everyone had a good Christmas.


----------



## Vince2005 (Dec 31, 2004)

Yesterday I rode my bike and had a good cardio workout.I feel bad that I haven't lifted in a while.School starts next week and class isn't till tuesday too bad.I wonder how weak I have gotten from not lifting in 3 weeks.


----------



## Vince2005 (Jan 4, 2005)

I finally lifted today I benched 115 8 times 3 sets 8 reps then 120 8 reps 1 set I then did light squats 175 10 reps 3 sets I didn't go heavy enough then I did incline bence 45 dumbells   10 reps 2 sets then I did 50 9 reps safter that I dd latpulls 90 10 reps 3sets I also did shoulder press 45 10 reps and 65 7 reps I did tricep extension 70 10 reps and biceps curls 25 dumbells 10 reps.


----------



## Vince2005 (Jan 6, 2005)

Yesterday I lifted a little I worked on my biceps preacher curls 30 pounds 20 reps standing barbell curls 40 pounds 10 reps I did skull crushers 30 pounds 20 reps I also did some exercise were you pull down this bar the handles were close togerther and you lean back.I bought protein today Mega Whey which is suppose o be pretty high grade.I took some today I was supressed about the amount of powder you add 40grams which is a lot.I am only gonna take it right after my workout and I workout tuesday,wednesday,friday.I only bought a little so I am not going to take it everyday.


----------



## Vince2005 (Jan 8, 2005)

Today wasn't my day for lifting I did hammer curls 30 pounds 10 reps 3 sets then did 10 reps 30 preacher curls I also did flatbenchpress with dumbbells 50 2 sets 10 reps My one of the guys was screwing around which was pissing me off when we were doing bench press he was acting like he got stuck then he would just lay on the bench Thanst why I couldn't fish the third sets off flatbench I also did abs today I did leg ift where my partner pushed my legs down it was intenece I could only do 20 reps.I took protein today 65 grams of powder right after my workout.


----------



## Vince2005 (Jan 11, 2005)

yay I gained weight 3 pounds in 3 weeks I don't know if it muscle or fat.I was feeling tired today because I didn't have enough sleep.I benched 120 8 reps,125 8 reps,130 3 reps.I squated 180 10 reps atf,180 10 reps atf 205 regular squats 10 reps,incline bench 50 10 reps,latpull 95 10 reps 6 sets,triceps extension 70 10 reps 3 sets and that all I did.


----------



## Vince2005 (Jan 12, 2005)

I had a good tme lifting I did calve rases 135 barbell 10 reps 3 set.My biceps gotten strong I did concentration curles 40 pound dumbell 10 reps 8 reps on my left side.Thats all I did today I'm stil taking Mega Whey from GNC.I am slowly getting to my goals I just need to get better at squating.


----------



## Vince2005 (Jan 20, 2005)

Well I have been lifting I am getting stronger that protein helps.I benchpressed 115 6 reps 125 6 reps 135 6 reps I did tricept extensions 70 20 reps I did concentraion curls 40 10 reps.


----------



## Vince2005 (Jan 24, 2005)

I gained weight I'm so happy  I now weigh 131 pounds


----------



## Vince2005 (Feb 8, 2005)

I actually foundout that the scale I used was off I not going to ever use those scales that tell you your lucky number again.I am relly close to curling my body weight just 5 more pounds and I will be able to curl over my body weight.My benching went up I can bench press 150 4 times.I lowered my squats to 135 with perfect form.I can now lat pull 110 10 reps.I just gotta keep on tranning hard and I think by the end of the school year I will be able to bench 225.I am starting to get the cuts and size diffrence


----------



## Vince2005 (Feb 13, 2005)

I ran a mile in 8 minutes and 5 seconds I think it good because its suppose to be my rest day today and yesterday I walked around 15 miles or more.


----------



## Vince2005 (Feb 24, 2005)

I haven't lifted in a while becasue our teacher hasn't been there.Today I got to bench I benced 150 3 reps I also did hanging leg raises 25 reps I wanted to do 3 sets but couldn't because everyone wanted to play basketball instead of lifting.I was sprtint today and twisted my ankle.I won't be able to do calve rases and  probly won't be able to squat.I hoep it heals ina week.


----------



## Vince2005 (Feb 26, 2005)

Well today I lifted I benched 135 10 reps 3 sets and I did hanging leg raises 25 reps 3 sets.I didn't squat because of ankle.I gained weight I now weigh 130 pounds


----------



## Vince2005 (Mar 24, 2005)

I maxed out my benchpress at 180.I mx squated at 255 cuz I didn't wanna go relly heavy.I finally have a pic uploaded can some tell me if I need more work in certain areas?


----------



## Vince2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Today I foundout that the grip I've been using while benching is close grip so I don't know what my max is with a regular grip but I'm guessing around 200 pounds since I can maxout with close grip at 180 pounds.I have been increasing in all my exercises.I tried that maxum pump and I don't know if it made a diffrence.


----------



## Vince2005 (Aug 6, 2005)

I never post for a longtime well before school ened I could bench press 190 close grip and I could squat 250 during the summer I took 3 weeks off and now I'm back to benching 130 for 10 reps 3 sets I feel so bad I'm not gonna take time off of lifting again


----------



## Vince2005 (Oct 7, 2005)

Well I'm back to lifitng just need to keep up and lift 3 times a week.I got weak


----------



## Vince2005 (Jan 6, 2006)

It's been a while I quit after that and just started lifitng again last month the 17th I have been making relly good gains since then I gained around 10 pounds.I have been taking Cyto Gainer daily and I have been also taking ON Whey protein.I've been going to lift almost everyday.This is my workout

Bench 3 sets 10 reps 125

Legs 3 sets 10 reps 180

Calves 3 sets 10 reps 175

Traps 3 sets 10 reps 140

Abs 3 sets 12 reps using machine 120

Forearm 3 sets 10 reps 65 

I droped biceps so I can make my arms proportioned.AT this rate by the end of this month I hope to weight 145 pounds.

EDIT I was reading my older posts and I relly need to take my time when I post cuz a lot of them have spelling errors.


----------

